# Fishing Shirt Poll



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I posted this in general fishing, but I want to ask the fly fishers opinion too:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1354690


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd buy it if you kept it plain like the one shown. Personally, the simpler the shirt the better. I like plain old skiff shirts with no pockets. As long as it protects me from the sun and keeps me cool then I'll wear it. Don't need a bunch of bells and whistles or fancy graphics. It may just be me, but I prefer shirts with no logos on them or just really subtle logos.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

depends...

will i catch bigger fish wearing that shirt?


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Ish said:


> depends...
> 
> will i catch bigger fish wearing that shirt?


Ha! If you don't at least you'll save some $$ so you can buy bigger fillets at HEB!


----------

